# Cub Cadet from TSC



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

I was looking at a Cub once. (Doesn't Home Depot sell them?)
I was looking at one that had a Kohler engine I believe.

In my opinion, Briggs isn't the engine builder it used to be. I'd try to avoid them if possible.

I was thinking Cub built tractors on other engine platforms and I'd look for one.

I believe in the Kohler engines and the Hondas, but the Hondas, as far as I know are only on some push mowers.

I also have a Honda Generator, and it fires within 2 pulls every single time and is so quiet a baby could sleep beside it. (Of course that would be a bad idea due to the exhaust fumes.)


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

It would be nice to find it with a honda or kohler. I'm sure that would up the price especially with a Honda but might be worth a couple extra bucks. I used to run Kohler on my commercial mowers back in the days and loved them. I have seen cub at TSC and Lowes so far. They have a 46 " at HD for 1699.00 not sure of the engine. have to recheck on-line.


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

I bought a Cub Cadet with 50" deck and 22 (or 23) horse Kohler Courage about 6 weeks ago for $1999 from Home Depot. Awesome mower. My old riding lawnmower took me 1.5 hours to mow my 1 acre lot. With the CC I can do it in 30 minutes. It mows at 5 miles an hour, turns on a dime with little effort, and leaves a perfect cut. I actually just started mowing 6 of my neighbors yards with it for extra $ on the side.


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

I've been looking for a while for a garden tractor. Was going to get a Deere, maybe a good used one. Came across a post on another forum about the Dixon that Home Depot is selling (online only): 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

It has a Kawi 26HP motor and lots of bells and whistles. Went with that and the bagger system. So far only 1 or 2 folks have bought it and seem happy with it.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

HautingLu said:


> I've been looking for a while for a garden tractor. Was going to get a Deere, maybe a good used one. Came across a post on another forum about the Dixon that Home Depot is selling (online only):
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> It has a Kawi 26HP motor and lots of bells and whistles. Went with that and the bagger system. So far only 1 or 2 folks have bought it and seem happy with it.


If you end up getting a Deere, make sure you get it from the dealer, not from a big box store.


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> If you end up getting a Deere, make sure you get it from the dealer, not from a big box store.


I went to a Kubota dealer first....too much $$ for simply mowing and leafs. Went to a real tractor place -- had a lot of used Deeres in the 2k - 4k range, all with 800hrs hours. I decided on the Dixon (there is a dealer 30min away)...54in Dixon, bagger, and a Toro 22" mower for $3500 shipped to my door. Not too shabby.

Plus, I'm tired of borrowing the neighbors mower.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

HautingLu said:


> I went to a Kubota dealer first....too much $$ for simply mowing and leafs. Went to a real tractor place -- had a lot of used Deeres in the 2k - 4k range, all with 800hrs hours. I decided on the Dixon (there is a dealer 30min away)...54in Dixon, bagger, and a Toro 22" mower for $3500 shipped to my door. Not too shabby.
> 
> Plus, I'm tired of borrowing the neighbors mower.


Interesting...I've never heard of the Dixon brand until you mentioned it here.


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Interesting...I've never heard of the Dixon brand until you mentioned it here.


I don't know what the rules are here (in regards to linking to other sites), but there is a 22 page discussion on another board about the Dixon. It's actually getting pretty heated.

The consensus is that it's basically like a Craftsman with a better Kawi engine and some other 'Gucci features', and it's coming out of the Husqvarna factory (per the other forum: _Dixon is a wholly owned subsidiary of Husqvarna_).

Buying sight unseen is risky, but I was getting tired of looking and this seemed like it would do the job and last a while.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

HautingLu said:


> I don't know what the rules are here (in regards to linking to other sites), but there is a 22 page discussion on another board about the Dixon. It's actually getting pretty heated.
> 
> The consensus is that it's basically like a Craftsman with a better Kawi engine and some other 'Gucci features', and it's coming out of the Husqvarna factory (per the other forum: _Dixon is a wholly owned subsidiary of Husqvarna_).
> 
> Buying sight unseen is risky, but I was getting tired of looking and this seemed like it would do the job and last a while.


So what's the difference between a Husqvarna vs. a Dixon?

Did you consider Ariens?


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> So what's the difference between a Husqvarna vs. a Dixon?
> 
> Did you consider Ariens?


I believe it's the Kawi engine, rear hitch, electric mower deck (lowering), and maybe some other things?

Here's the link if you're interested: http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=119043


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I know someone who bought a Cub Cadet with a Kohler specifically because of the poor B&S engines. It's been working well for him for a few years now.


----------

